# Speed slow at night



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 10, 2013)

I have charter service at my home. 30/4 package. Its fine through day, but the speed goes down round 5pm to 10pm everyday, 5mbps down, 4 mbps up. I contacted charter, and they say its due to my router. I have changed 3 routers and they have the same thing. The latest router I got now is netgear r6300, the previous are wndr3700 and wndr4500. Is it because their service or something wrong?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 10, 2013)

They lied. Night time is normally perk internet usage time. So, it's more likely that they've over saturated the equipment in your area than something on your end.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

That happens to me with Rogers. For me its just because Rogers is stupid and that everyone on my street uses it so it slows down when everyone is using it at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have just the opposite problem...I get slow speeds all day until eh~ 11:30pm and then it starts to slow down again at about 6am


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty normal, everyone is getting home from school/work and starting to use the internet.  So the internet in your area has to deal with more traffic, and it gets slower.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 10, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> They lied. Night time is normally perk internet usage time. So, it's more likely that they've over saturated the equipment in your area than something on your end.



+1. They bastardize the routing for the cheapest way and charge more for better up and down which you never get then they lie to you....... IP's should be castrated.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got Charter as well and I have the same problem. Same U/D plan and all. You can change your router all you want and it will not make a difference. If you try to contact them, they will send someone out to your location and they only come during business hours 9-5. Likely your speeds will be 30/4 when they are there and will tell you the problem is on your end and charge you for the visit. This shit makes online games painful. It's over saturation as has already been said.

Are you on a military base? The only provider I have on my base is Charter so they can pretty much do whatever the hell they want.

"IP's should be castrated." Amen my friend. 

PS. F**k Charter


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 10, 2013)

One of their agency told me to plug the modem directly to your pc and do a speedtest. I did that and got the same download and upload when I plug from a router to my pc. I get back to them and they said its my modem. They have ordered a replacement modem for me. Don't know if they have a little knowledge or not because if its  the modem or router, it should be slow all day, not only at night like this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2013)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Don't know if they have a little knowledge or not because if its the modem or router, it should be slow all day, not only at night like this.



Pretty much.  But they have to do everything they can to push blame away from the actual service.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 10, 2013)

My internet used to be blazing fast 1-2 years ago.  But when streaming netflix and other such bandwidth hogs became popular on every home in my neighborhood my speeds dropped to the guaranteed minimum speed for mid level high speed cable, especially at night when everyone got home.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2013)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> One of their agency told me to plug the modem directly to your pc and do a speedtest. I did that and got the same download and upload when I plug from a router to my pc. I get back to them and they said its my modem. They have ordered a replacement modem for me. Don't know if they have a little knowledge or not because if its  the modem or router, it should be slow all day, not only at night like this.



Are you with distributel? They said the exact same thing to me, and the speeds were super slow until upgraded to a slightly faster speed and all of a sudden my problems were gone. :c Buncha assholes.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 10, 2013)

The only thing that's slow for me right now if youtube... and everyone's complaining about that!!! no matter what connection is used for it... people with enterprise connections and the best routers are complaining.....


----------

